
Show HN: The missing Oculus Home user reviews site - jorjordandan
http://riftvr.review
======
jorjordandan
Oculus Home has no user reviews, so people getting their rifts have no way to
see what other customers think of the available games and experiences. I built
this so that the VR community can share their opinions. Pretty basic, but I'll
add features if people post more reviews :)

